# First kinda set up on this thing



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys, finally sold my old school bmx and used the proceeds to purchase this lot. Only recently joined so this pic is about a year old.


----------



## richardblack5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Nice set up! Where in the west of Scotland are you?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice coffee set up! Did you like the Has bean kicker?...a lot of citrus there! a bit fruity for me


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

seeing your photo reminds me to try Extract's Dr. Strangelove espresso next, fairly local to me as well


----------



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Down in Ayr. Gotta say the service I get from Extract and square mile coffee is superb! Got the Has Bean stuff as one of their starter packs great value for a newbie to practice dialling in. As always still learning....


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey Marty! About time you signed up here!

What coffee are you on at the moment?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Extract . Very good quality and service. One of my favourites


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am going to give extract a go next


----------



## Supermartyo (May 16, 2013)

Coffee wise, I have got admit extract and square mile are both really good for service and price decent also.

Anyone got any good ideas to get the iberital back to reasonable spot after dismantling? I normally count the number of turns but always seem to go through loads of coffee to get it dialled back in.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Supermartyo said:


> Coffee wise, I have got admit extract and square mile are both really good for service and price decent also.
> 
> Anyone got any good ideas to get the iberital back to reasonable spot after dismantling? I normally count the number of turns but always seem to go through loads of coffee to get it dialled back in.


What I used to do with mine was after I had 1st dialled it was take the top off and mark the general ballpark spot for an espresso grind with a silver sharpie then when I took it apart I counted the number of turns to unscrew and put it back the same way, as you haven't done this the best bet would be to slowly turn it as far as the burrs start to lock, before you put the adjuster worm drive back on , and then back it off around a 1/4 to 1/3 of a turn from the burrs locking that should get you roughly in the right spot. Then once in the right spot get the top back off and mark the upper and lower burr carriers.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How are you getting on with the Piccino?

Looks like you're putting it to great use.


----------

